# Center console sub mounting suggestions



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Alright folks I got that itch again and I need your suggestions. Ok 3 things really I want suggestions on. 

Question one for my application which sub should I choose???
JBL 12wgti or iDMAX 12.. 
I have had the 10 inch version of the iDMAX and I loved it except for it did not get low enough for me in a sealed box. And I am currently p1020 smaller 10wgti I like but I am runing it in a ported boxed and not loud enough. 

Ok Part two of the question where to mount the sub and port in the center console? 
I will be running a ported box and I am wondering should I have the sub 
1. down firing
2. Towards the rear seat
3. Towards the front of the truck...

Lastly where should I mount the port?

So let me know what you guys think... BTW yes I have searched and if you have a thread to suggest to me send me a link.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Anybody ???


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

this is the sub u want
DIYCable.com : Intro » Home » Exodus Subwoofers »

and from what i have read, sub down, port forward for console boxes


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks for the reply cruzer... I knew the sub facing down was a plus but really not sure where to place the port... Thanks for the suggestion keep them coming.. Also that sub is sick!!! a nice combo of the gti and the idmax..


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

and way cheaper!!!

there is a build log of a guy with a truck who does a console sub box. he has pictures and details of like 20 different boxes. he said the best is sub down, port forward. anyways ill try and find that thread again, was very informative and lots of pics.

here is the build log
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-member-build-logs/13527-dodge-ram-install-thread.html
i would start from page 15 and work my way down if ur just interested in the sub boxes because the first few pages arent much help for that


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Man the link helped alot more suggestions.. keep them coming


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Ok took apart my center console last night fairly easy but I think the sub box is going to take a little planning... Still on the fence about the sub a bit. The SHiva looks good but I can find an iDMAX for the same price I may just got with that. or the jbl 12wgti... But I think the jbl is still just a little tooo deep.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

an idmax for $200 isnt a bad deal


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Agreeed. And honestly I have beeeeen through soooo many subs the last few months I kinda wanna stick to what I kno I like


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

the shiva has lower distortion, will sound just as good(if not better) and will have just as much output(probably not more). only prob with it, is it likes lower tuning, which might be hard especially with limited space.


----------

